# Hard Apple Cider



## Tom (Nov 1, 2009)

I got this from my wine club

Hard Cider


5 galon apple cider, preservation free, unpateurized
2 lbs brown sugar
2 lbs honey
1/2 teaspoon whole cloves
4-6 cinnamon sticks
2 pks cote des blancs yeast
5 campden tablets
4 teaspoon acid blend 2 teaspoons yeast energizer
2 teaspoons pectic enzime
2 cups white rasins (optional)
1 cup pure maple syrup (optional)
Start- day 1 mix cider and crushed campdens
Day 2 add pectic enzime, acid blend, yeast energizer
Day 2 + 6 hours add brown sugar, honey, maple syrup, mix very well
drop in rasins, cloves, cinnamon sticks, mix 
Day 3 add yeast.
Ferment till dry. Stir every couple days. 
After 2-3 weeks rack. Adjust taste if necessary. 
After another 3 weeks rack again. Satbilize but don't clear.
Bottle after another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## boozinsusan (May 25, 2010)

Any updates on this one?


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a hard cider this year. I used a similar recipe. I have it bottled. I will crack one and let you know how it is Boozinsusan.


----------



## boozinsusan (Jun 7, 2010)

Goodfella, I can tell you are dedicated to the advancement of winemaking, to undertake such a sacrifice.........







You ARE a good fella, aren't you?


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen this recipe a bunch of times

I think I will start this one too...

Any tips or hints?

thanks


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

The recipe I posted is not mine but is a member of my wine club.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 8, 2010)

This sounds really good!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2010)

Update: I tried one of my apple ciders....


It starts off smooth and resembles a beer... Then it kind of tastes like wine near the finish. The only problem mine is having is at the very end of the finish... it has a bit of an off taste, almost like a hint of rotton apple.


Overall... it's pretty good. I will make it again. It is improving with a little age. I think it is helping fix the finish.


----------

